# Hounds for Yotes



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thinking about getting into it in the next few years. What are you guys using, any tips? Any good books? Anything?


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

Know alot of guys do it and they use all different breeds of hounds. "Full Cry" is a good magizine it covers all different sports involving hounds. Best way to get a hound started is to pic out a track and walk it out till you jump the coyote and let the dog run it or if you know someone that already does it go with and start cutting your dog into there Coyote race. There are places you can go where they have coyotes or fox in big enclosures where you can get a young dog started without worrying about running off game right off the bat. Can be alot of fun. Kinda like bear hunting on snow.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks. Most guys still use a breed of Kerr's?


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I think your talking about Currs, but I may be wrong.

I have a curr right now at 8 months and is currently hunting everything, I put him on a track a month ago and he took off 100 miles an hour with his nose down!!:yikes: :yikes: Never seen that dog act that way!!


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

Depends on the preference of the hunter. I mainly hunt plott and bluetick hounds but i've seen good hounds in every breed and have owned atleast one of all the hound and cur breeds. Main thing is to look for is the performance of the parents of the hound you get this doesn't gaurntee that your hound will do it but it ups the chances. If you want to hunt coyotes get a pup from a coyote hunter. I would suggest going along with someone that does it already to see if you like it before you get into it. Its addicting if you like it. It is a great sport if you hunt with the right people. I know there are a few different guys that do it over in your neck of the woods sure they wouldn't mind letting you tag along.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I know of several groups of fellas that run coyotes with hounds. One group out of Leelanau County, another in Grand Traverse, and the third in the Onaway area. They primarily breed for a smaller, running type of Walker hound. With endurance and stamina the main focus rather than a treeing instinct. The fellas in Onaway run some Mountain Curs with their pack for their grit and tenacity.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

our whole group runs running walkers. it depends what kind of running your going to do. if you are going to shoot or catch. we run to catch.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

vargry's coyote hunting board is a great place to go to learn about coyote hunting with hounds.


----------



## steely171 (Jan 7, 2006)

My father in law got me into it.We run running walker,plots cur's,and even bloods.The uncle has about 60 dogs from plot-lab who's my favorite to blue tick and one we call the bird dog who is the best I have ever seen.He will run them down and snuff them out.A fox pen is the best to start a soft mouth dog"That means a pup"A yote will turn and kill a pup if he gets the chance I have lost two in the pen!I cant give you a name but if you know anybody in Harrison thy can point you to a good Fox pen.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks so far guys. Do you guys know of any good books on the subject?


----------



## coyote20 (Aug 26, 2006)

My husband and I got into running dogs on yote's and bear about 3 years ago. The guys we run with have walker's & bluetick. We have two older running walker's that are straight dogs.. 2 Walkers, 1 Plott and a Walker bluetick mix that are all puppies yet, but learning and hunting. Some good books that helped me with the puppies are Walk with Wick Volume 1 & 2 By Jonh Wick. He is a **** hunter by alot of what he says can apply to coyote hunting and other hunting with dogs.. They don't have any books that I have found training dogs on coyote. Only ******* training... I've been looking for years. There are lots of ******* videos. Tree my Dog is a good one..with training puppies in it...


----------



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

We do it a few times a year.. whenever theres good snow for it we run running walkers.. not sure what kinda dogs our buddys use but heres a few pics.















































heres the coyote that the dogs were running.. but after coyote was shot the dogs got to it before us..


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## steely171 (Jan 7, 2006)

Love the PIC'S! Hope we have snow so we can do some running soon.Nothing better than a good race.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

the others gave some good advice. the best way to start a pup is in a fox or yote pen, there are a few in michigan 2 in harrison area one in onaway area and a couple down in the thumb. one thing if you get a pup you want to do is make sure it will pack into other hounds barking and honor them. i think if you have a pup that will do that it makes it a lot easier. i have never had any running hounds have a problem with packing and honoring but i have had a problem with some tree dogs and it just makes it tough and frustrating trying to get them into a race. the best puppy trainer is a good older slower dog. running with another dog will teach your pup what us humans could never teach. and that is why packing and honoring is a big deal to me. one more thing is try to buy a dog already started if possible it will save headaches and it will give you the "puppy trainer"

good luck, dave


----------

